# Seeds in eyes



## lylen_14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I took my Springer out for openers this weekend and for only 2 years old she did great. I did notice that she had a large amount of seeds and crap in her eyes this year (might have something to do with how dry it has been?). Does anyone flush out their dogs eyes after a hunt? And if so what do you use to flush them out? Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I take the seeds out with a q-tip. All you have to do is touch the seed and they attach to the qtip.
.02


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I always carry a bottle of sterile eye wash with me for flushing seeds and stuff out of my springers eyes, this last weekend in the cattails I had to use some on myself.  
Lee


----------

